# fathers war record



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

how do i find out about my fathers war record he was a tug skipper at rosyth 1938/47
wj birt 12/7/1909 -1/7/1973
medals:-defence medal 39/45
war medal 39/45
1939/45 star
1939/45 atlantic star

any help would be apprieciated a. birt


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Always a difficult one, men who served on tugs. Do you have any vessel names?
William John Birt born 12/7/1909 seems to have an unusual Dis A number 1139704. I don't know if this is a typo but it doe's make it difficult to find him.
He may have signed T124T articles and there may be records here 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8142124&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5

And also here
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...5181&SearchInit=4&SearchType=6&CATREF=bt390/8

You would need to go to Kew to view these do***ents or get someone to search for you.

Roger


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

the only tug that i can come up with is the tug revue he was employed by the admiraltys c d department a picture of revue in pas/rmas gallery and as i live in scotland a visit to kew is out of the question but thanks very much for your reply a birt


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Senior Pilot,

don't forget there is now an RMAS forum. It is a sub forum under Navies. You will get help there I am sure.

Hawkey01


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks roger that is my father so a bit closer to finding more out.


----------

